# Steel Force Talon broadheads



## MUDSLINGER (Apr 11, 2006)

Anybody use these heads? Just bought some for turkey hunting and was wondering if there is any kind of practice blade for these. Thanx :darkbeer:


----------



## MUDSLINGER (Apr 11, 2006)

ttt


----------

